# Bạn đã biết 3 cách vệ sinh bộ ấm chén gốm sứ xỉn màu chưa?



## gomsubaokhanh (11/10/21)

Gốm sứ là chất liệu bền vững thuộc top chất liệu có độ mới lâu và dễ dàng vệ sinh. Nhưng do thói quen sử dụng chưa đúng, ấm chén gốm sứ của bạn sẽ bị xỉn màu và không được bóng như ban đầu. Nếu đang gặp tình trạng này, hãy thử ngay 3 cách dưới đây.


Hướng dẫn làm mới ấm chén gốm sứ bị xỉn màu

Việc ấm chén bị xỉn màu theo thời gian là vấn đề khiến nhiều người đau đầu. Tình trạng ấm chén gốm sứ xỉn màu thường khó xử lý hơn việc chúng bị ố vàng đơn thuần. Việc ấm chén ố vàng nguyên nhân bởi cặn chè, còn xỉn màu là tình trạng cao trà đã bám vào lâu ngày, ăn sâu bám chắc trong lớp men sứ.

Vì vậy, vệ sinh ấm chén bị xỉn màu khó hơn và yêu cầu thời gian và sự tỉ mỉ từ người sử dụng. Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh sẽ chỉ cho bạn 3 cách làm sạch ấm chén gốm sứ với những nguyên liệu đơn giản nhất.




Sử dụng bột mì

Nguyên liệu: Bột mì, nước, 2 chiếc khăn sạch.

Cách làm như sau: Cho 4-5 thìa men bột mì vào chậu nước sạch đã chuẩn bị, khuấy để hỗn hợp tan đều. Bạn có thể căn chỉnh liều lượng tùy theo kích cỡ bộ và số lượng bộ ấm chén.

Sử dụng khăn sạch thấm đều hỗn hợp trên, lau toàn bộ ấm chén và để trong khoảng 5 - 7 phút. Dùng chiếc khăn sạch còn lại, thấm nước lã bình thường, lau sạch lớp bột mì trên bộ ấm chén.

Làm lại hai bước trên 3-4 lần. Sau đó tráng lại ấm chén bằng nước lã và để khô tự nhiên.

Sử dụng hỗn hợp vỏ trứng, chanh hoặc giấm

Chuẩn bị: 4-6 vỏ trứng gà, hai quả chanh (có thể thay thế bằng giấm).

Cách làm như sau:

Đập nát số vỏ trứng đã chuẩn bị, sau đó vò cho nhuyễn. Bạn có thể cho vào máy xay hoặc dùng vật cứng giã bằng tay. Khi vỏ trứng đã nhuyễn, vắt 2 quả chanh hoặc đổ giấm vào, trộn hỗn hợp lên.

Ngâm hỗn hợp này qua đêm. Sau đó dùng khăn sạch thấm hỗn hợp và lau kỹ khắp toàn bộ bộ ấm chén gốm sứ. Cuối cùng, bạn rửa bộ ấm trà bằng nước nóng và lau khô bằng khăn sạch.

Sử dụng kem đánh răng

Chuẩn bị: 1 tuýp kem đánh răng, khăn sạch.

Cách làm này hết sức đơn giản. Đầu tiên bạn đem ấm rửa qua một lượt dưới nước nóng. Sau đó cho kem đánh răng lên bàn chải đánh răng có lông mềm, đánh sạch toàn bộ khắp mặt ngoài bộ ấm chén.

Lưu ý, bàn chải phải là loại có lông mềm, không dùng những vật cứng nhọn để chà sát khi vệ sinh ấm chén. Làm vậy có thể hỏng lớp men sứ nguyên bản của ấm.

Bạn đánh cho đến khi các vết xỉn tan dần, tiếp theo rửa lại bằng nước nóng để sạch mùi kem đánh răng. Nếu không hết mùi có thể dùng chanh chà lên, chanh có tác dụng khử mùi rất tốt. Sau đó rửa sạch lại và đem bộ ấm chén sứ vào nơi khô ráo.




>>> Xem thêm: 3 cách siêu đơn giản làm mới ấm chén gốm sứ bị xỉn màu


----------

